
Christian Churches vs. the Lightning Rod - ZeljkoS
http://www.miltontimmons.com/ChruchesVsLightningRod.html
======
ZeljkoS
I did a bit of Googling on this.

Washington post article supports the original post narrative:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/po...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/post/old-ben-and-his-franklin-lightning-
rod/2011/06/01/AGGaNRGH_blog.html?utm_term=.229ce6d994c7)

Original research by Christian blogger claims delay in lightning rod adoption
was not because of clergy: [http://theskepticalzone.com/wp/lightning-rods-and-
the-church...](http://theskepticalzone.com/wp/lightning-rods-and-the-church-
john-loftus-resurrects-a-hoary-old-myth/)

If you have a research supporting or contradicting original post, please
comment below.

